# Why isn't this a meme?



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm disappointed with the internet. To me this is just the kind of picture that is crying out to be turned into a meme. Why haven't I seen it before? I'm sure a number of you are on 4chan or similar so start posting it.

http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/upload/2010/06/great_beards_god/satan.jpeg


----------



## Ames (Jun 25, 2010)

That's hot.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 25, 2010)

JamesB said:


> That's hot.


 Without seeing your post, those exact words came to mind. Haha


----------



## Icky (Jun 25, 2010)

Because forcing memes never works.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 25, 2010)

That's a rather manly beard for a lesbian.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 25, 2010)

Icky said:


> Because forcing memes never works.


 Unless they're like...spamming less than three words, then it works through sheer brute force.

DESU
WHEN I WAS
etc.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jun 25, 2010)

Icky said:
			
		

> Because forcing memes never works.



But just think, someone starts a pro-gay thread and asks why gays can't be accepted and then someone posts. "Because Satan was a lesbian!"

It could be the next big thing.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 25, 2010)

Gee, you sure are late to the party OP.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> But just think, someone starts a pro-gay thread and asks why gays can't be accepted and then someone posts. "Because Satan was a lesbian!"
> 
> It could be the next big thing.


 No


----------



## Akro (Jun 25, 2010)

It's not a meme cause Satan was a lesbian


----------



## Riv (Jun 25, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> I'm disappointed with the internet. To me this is just the kind of picture that is crying out to be turned into a meme. Why haven't I seen it before? I'm sure a number of you are on 4chan or similar so start posting it.
> 
> http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/upload/2010/06/great_beards_god/satan.jpeg


 
Wow, look at how tiny Satan's head is in that picture. Not sure what else to say, since the picture is just about as funny as it's going to get.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 25, 2010)

Icky said:


> Because forcing memes never works.


 
Poor Milhouse.


----------

